

Groupproj - let's build a scalable web app - bdouglas

hi guys...<p>starting to get in the need for a scalable web app, not just from a book, but a live app, that will do something.<p>in looking around, i haven't come across any code that i can take and slap on a few servers, and have an app up/running, so i can climb though the codebase.<p>it occured to me that this might be a usefull kind of app/tool and that others might have a use as well. so, i'm posting here to see if there are others who might be interested in creating this kind of plaything, or if you might know of sites/tools for this kind of project.<p>thanks<p>-bruce
caliventures@yahoo.com
======
bigtoga
I'm confused.

